# Thoughts on the Tom Krein S30V Mid Tech DogFish?



## Weylan (Feb 20, 2008)

I have been looking for a small straight edge knife as an EDC for mostly camping, cutting, dangerous letters and envelopes, and boxes.

I am open to other knife options. But this seemes to be the best shaped blade so far that is not $200+.

http://www.steeladdictionknives.com...stomNeckKnives/TomKreinS30VMidTechDogFish.php

While I don't mind paying $200+, for a nice knife with good steel, or titanium, I finding the blade shape I want is tricky to find.

My blade requirements are straight edge or slight hawkbill. 
Cool material, but a good edge is more important. I work in an office environment and don't want to be too scarry so some of the major hawkbill knives are out, because they are too agressive looking and I will be asked to not carry because it SCARES to many people.
Small so it is not to "scarry" for office staff.
Folder if possible, but single blade is fine if it is not too large.
I do worry about the blade colapsing on me while working with boxes.
1 handed knife opening or draw, so I can hold a box and open/draw the knife to open the same box.

The next problem is belt or pants carry instead of neck carry. Some way to clip it to the pants so it will stay, but can be drawn one handed fairly easily?

So who has help and suggestions? How good is my choice?

A wonderful choice might be the Carbon Fiber And Ti Kaos
http://www.steeladdictionknives.com...stomNeckKnives/TomKreinS30VMidTechDogFish.php
But this one is on the pricy side, and while it might do, I am looking for other options too.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Feb 20, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 20, 2008)

Or this?


----------



## ErickThakrar (Feb 20, 2008)

Dude, he wanted something small for an office environment... That's a great knife... But in an office?


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I have the CRKT version which costs about $15 pretty much anywhere, and although I LOVE the knife the thgin keeps falling out of the sheath, but I woudl imagine with a real Krein that would not be a problem not to mention the upgrade in steel and overall finish of the knife...I think you would like it for an office enviroment, and the wharncliffe style blade is great for opening letters and boxes...Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 21, 2008)

ErickThakrar said:


> Dude, he wanted something small for an office environment... That's a great knife... But in an office?


Well, the ZT O121 is considered to be a small fixed blade knife. It also depends a lot on which kind of office he works at. If he works for Black Water, then i'm pretty darn sure his co-workers wouldn't mind having a little blade nearby...


----------



## PhotonAddict (Feb 21, 2008)

Spyderco Cantofante IV with wharncliffe blade? The Byrd Pelican might be another option... it's discontinued but you can still find them around. They are both larger than the knife in your link though. There is also the sypderco Flatbyrd or Boker Wharcom but you might not like the flat-wide blade.


----------



## nightgaunt (Feb 21, 2008)

I have the full custom hollow ground Dogfish, and I love it. Very slim and the sheath has great retention and doesn't rattle or the knife doesn't slip. Sharp as hell, too.

If you are on the fence about the Midtech, just buy the CRKT version (very close!) for around $25 and see if you like it for office carry.


----------



## billybright (Feb 21, 2008)

Take a look at Rick Hinderer's NEW Flashpoint neck knife! oo:

http://www.bluelinegear.com/hindererFlashpoint.htm


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 21, 2008)

billybright said:


> Take a look at Rick Hinderer's NEW Flashpoint neck knife! oo:
> 
> http://www.bluelinegear.com/hindererFlashpoint.htm


 
If I had $185 I would have just spent it, lol, that hinderer looks great!


----------



## HoopleHead (Feb 21, 2008)

i carry an Emerson HD-7 as my main knife, but i too recently needed one that was office friendly. i wanted something for small jobs, thats discreet, low profile, and could clip IWB at 1 o'clock. wanted it to be definitely less than 4" closed, ideally 3" or less closed. under a 2" blade. good steel. preferrably framelock. and a pocketclip.

tried the Boker Subcom and Wharcom, but not for me. then i got the Spyderco Spin. perfect! i also have the Spyderco Dragonfly coming but i think the Spin is it. i also have a Spyderco Ladybug which is really what i wanted but needed a pocketclip. so yeah, the Spin is perfect for my office needs.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 21, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> i carry an Emerson HD-7 as my main knife, but i too recently needed one that was office friendly. i wanted something for small jobs, thats discreet, low profile, and could clip IWB at 1 o'clock. wanted it to be definitely less than 4" closed, ideally 3" or less closed. under a 2" blade. good steel. preferrably framelock. and a pocketclip.
> 
> tried the Boker Subcom and Wharcom, but not for me. then i got the Spyderco Spin. perfect! i also have the Spyderco Dragonfly coming but i think the Spin is it. i also have a Spyderco Ladybug which is really what i wanted but needed a pocketclip. so yeah, the Spin is perfect for my office needs.


Try the Spyderco Lava or the awesome Polliwog with the ball lock, you'll love it!


----------



## Weylan (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are some great suggestions. I like the polywog look. We just switched away from the warncliff style blades...

Some of the other suggestions are good too.
Any more? It is good you are make the decission harder but much more enriching. I now have suggestions that are cheaper and some about the same. Thank you all so far!


----------



## Weylan (Feb 22, 2008)

I am really looking at the CRKT version of the dogfish because it is so cheap and may work out fine for me. So how is the 3Cr13 stainless steel holding up for people? Can people really tell the difference in the steels?

While I think the top contenders so far are the dogfish and the Spyderco Spin, It is not coming down to price and quality of components.

The advantage of the dogfish is fixedblade. But I still have the problem of EDC carry, I don't like things around my neck and would prefer a way to belt mount it when necessary. And the price of <$17 is scarry.


The spin has the problem of because of no clip, the knife goes right to the bottom of your pocket, while it has the advantage of better quality and material, I have grown to hate ALL my stuff at the bottom of my pocket and now am in the quandary of trying to find a way to carry the spin...

I don't ask simple questions huh?


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 23, 2008)

The CRKT dogfsh is def worth the price, my only problem with it, is that the fit in the kydex sheath is not so great and it has fallen out when I made a sudden movement, I heard the same thgin from another dogfish owner...Just wanted to let you knwo that, but the knife itself is worth the cheap price tag and the blade has performed well for its steel, edge retention is not going to be on par with S30V or D2, but for good reason, thats why the price is so cheap...but if you touch up the edge lightly once a week if youuse it alot it will be just fine for alot of daily cutting tasks...But that sheath might be an issue for you? In that you dotn want a nbeck carry and that its loose to begin with...


----------



## Dantor (Feb 23, 2008)

I have the 3Cr13 dogfish, my second actually because I lost my first (fell outta the neck sheath) and I woulda been pissed had it been 100 dollars! It's edge retention is okay, nothing to jump up and down about but for 15 bucks, it's good enough. 

Bottle cap opener could work better, you have to fiddle with it more than you'd like. Fits a little small in my big paws. The first one I got was combo edge, very hard to sharpen (for me). second was the PE and it's much easier. For the price I payed, I'd get it again (I did!), I wouldn't for 100 bucks, even if it held an edge better!


----------



## NA8 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just happened to look at this about an hour ago, it looks like the blade style you like and about $40.

AUS8
http://www.1sks.com/store/benchmade-10536bp-mike-snody-instigator.html

I don't know if you can beat this kind of action though: 

http://www.1sks.com/store/media/crkt/2007/cr-dogfish-opener.jpg


----------



## Weylan (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the look of the dogfish. I think $20 is a good try price. I found the Benchmade price cheaper at knifesupply.com rather then the 1 stop knife shop. But I like the look of the dog fish is better. If only CRT would have used better steel! I could have had it all HA HAH HA HA!!!!! (manical laughter) I am not loosing it...


----------



## Dantor (Feb 27, 2008)

wise move Weylan, find out how it fits ya. Tom Krein makes some nice stuff, nice guy too, I've seen him post in BF (bless his heart). let us know how it turns out


----------



## diff_lock2 (Feb 27, 2008)

ErickThakrar said:


> How's this?



That is carbon fiber right?


----------



## NA8 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's a couple of similar designs I ran across today: 

D2
http://www.edcknives.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=1876

440c
http://www.edcknives.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=1510


----------



## Weylan (Mar 11, 2008)

So far I like the Dog fish. I wish I had a better way to carry it and use it. I have not had a chance to carry and use it yet. 

It seems to fit well in my hand. I have kind of small hands compared to most men. The asian genes... But the fit seems to be ok, I do think the sheath could have been better but I don't know how. All I have to comare is the quality of the kydex flashlight holders from litemania and those seem to be much better.

Any one know how to tighten up a the fit and finish of a Kydex case?


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 15, 2008)

How about one of these (B or C). Less than $70 with the upside down pocket sheath.
http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_...s/a_g_russell_bird_trout_with_vg10_blade.html


----------



## Dantor (Apr 15, 2008)

Weylan said:


> So far I like the Dog fish. I wish I had a better way to carry it and use it. I have not had a chance to carry and use it yet.
> 
> It seems to fit well in my hand. I have kind of small hands compared to most men. The asian genes... But the fit seems to be ok, I do think the sheath could have been better but I don't know how. All I have to comare is the quality of the kydex flashlight holders from litemania and those seem to be much better.
> 
> Any one know how to tighten up a the fit and finish of a Kydex case?



a good sheath maker buddy of mine said you could use a hair dryer to shrink/fit it up some but you need to monitor it. I never did it, I'm sure you could contact any of the good ones and they will give you better advice.


----------



## NA8 (Apr 16, 2008)

Weylan said:


> Any one know how to tighten up a the fit and finish of a Kydex case?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2438445#post2438445

Starting at post 20, there's a great set of pictures on making a kydex sheath.


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 16, 2008)

Pick a Dozier
I like the straight personal. Around $200
D2 steel made by Arkansas's best (arguably)


----------

